# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Thay pin CMOS mà vẫn không cài đặt được ngày gi[f!

## nguyenthypro

em mới thay xong pin cmos mới, sau đó thiết lập lại ngày, giờ trong bios, chỉnh lại trình tự khởi động, đổi drive a thành none rùi ghi lại. sau đó vẫn vào win ầm ầm. ấy vậy mà cứ mỗi lần bật lại máy thì lại hiện lên thông báo "cmos checksum error - defaults loaded". press f1 to continue, del to setup... và các thông tin trong bios lại trở về các thông số ban đầu. 
bà con cô bác ai có kinh nghiêm giúp em khắc phục tình trạng này với!

----------


## vietkanpy

có thể là bạn để pin tiếp xúc chưa chặt với main nên nó chưa truyền được điện sang .khi bạn thay pin thì nên rút hết điện ra và để một thời gian khoảng 5 đến 10 phút để điện được giải phóng .
nhiều trường hợp phải setting bios lại lần 2 mới ok .nên bạn xoay pin cho tiếp xúc chặt rồi thử lại xem sao .

----------


## sondongho83

cảm ơn bác tuanthem_vn2812! em đã theo cách bác hướng dẫn nhưng vẫn không thay đổi. chắc tại em tậu phải pin dởm. lúc mới khởi động, bật nguồn rồi mà 2-3 s sau đèn mới sáng, quạt mới chạy.

----------


## Nam An Tam

bạn lên trang chủ của main bạn đang sài dowload bios mới nhất về updat bios lại đi bạn ơi.nếu như vẩn không được thì main của bạn đã bị chạm.nên tháo main ra vệ sinh những chổ bị rỉ sét đặc biệt là hai con chip nam,bắc có rất nhiều chân nên phải rửa thật kỷ bằng xăng thơm hay cồn gi đó,chúc bạn thành công nhé

----------


## nguyenlan

điện nguồn không liên quan gì đến hệ thống giờ đâu .cái đó do pin bios đảm nhận .hiện nay có hai loại điện cung cấp cho bios .thông thường là pin bios .loại thứ hai là ramflash .loại của em là pin bios .nhiều khi không phải là do hết mà do tiếp xúc chưa tốt .hoặc bị lỗi bios chút xíu .em cứ vào bios thiết lập lai và nhấn f10 để lưu thay đổi lại lần nữa .có khi lại được ngay đó .

----------


## hoangnam.vn08

có lẽ là do tiếp xúc hay sao ý. em đã chỉnh và đổi sang pin khác mà vẫn gặp hiện tượng như vậy. nếu không rút điện ra thì khởi động vô tư. đèn và quạt cũng chạy ngay lập tức mà không phải chờ 2-3 s như trước. nhưng cứ hễ rút điện ra là lại phải vào thiết lập lại bios.

----------


## duykhoa

máy của bạn sao giống máy của mình ở nhà quá. từ lúc đem đi sửa đến gờ nó bị như vậy hoài không biết nguyên nhân tại sao nữa. thay mấy cục pin rồi mà vẫn k có kết quả gì hết

----------

